# Post some redone Locsters



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

ima post mine right now


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

i got more pics


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

the guy wit brim still needs black paint on the pants but its good tho


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

touched up a lil the brim with the black n black on jeans n the bandana n the hair


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

gang colors are bad for the raza


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Never redone any of mine ! I just gave them new names ! 



LIL MEMBER NAMES ! LOL !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 08:14 PM~8844281
> *Never  redone  any  of  mine  !  I  just  gave  them  new    names !
> LIL  MEMBER    NAMES  !  LOL !
> 
> ...


tight


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

1 Day the BIGG HOMIE BIGGS STOPPED BY !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Then Marinate said he could out hop me so i had to bounce the ls and Pokey fell over laughin !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: likin that shit


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

lol :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

looks like *********** is bored :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Then we all posted up to get a group photo hang out at the shop ! 










If See Kustom builder on the phone in the corner ! His moms was mad cause he stepped off the porch ! LOL !


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 21 2007, 08:08 PM~8844230
> *gang colors are bad for the raza
> *



just dont like blue cant lie i am in a norte gang but it is bad for da raza


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

mini your crazy dawg :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's Beto Stoppin by to pick up a new ride ! 










Look at him thinking ! Beto always planning something !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Now heres Hearse driver ! We use to call him CandymanCaddy back in the day ! He stopped by to see what i did with a kit he bought and didn't want to finish ! 










Now i didn't choose to give this 1 to hearse cause he's fat ! But It was the only one i had that was cross eyed ! LOL !


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Better add me when you get a short white one


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's one i changed a bit...... i look just like this one....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2007, 10:38 PM~8844412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DANG IT LOOKS JUST LIKE YOU FOOL !


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

lol damn bro ur dat short :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

5-11 bro.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 21 2007, 10:35 PM~8844400
> *Better add me when you get a short white one
> *



I already got a short white 1 ! But my wife has done already name it ! I think she calls it ! ** NOT NOW I'M SLEEPING ** And i think she wants in the ear ! Cause every time i try for her mouth she turns her head ! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

aawww mini i think u took over homies tread, he might be getting mad lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

haha damn that shit should be me then im 5'7 haha but ima get more of them n paint em or add lil detail touch ups anybody else?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 08:41 PM~8844441
> *I  already  got  a  short  white  1  !  But  my  wife  has  done  already  name  it !    I  think  she  calls  it  !    ** NOT  NOW  I'M  SLEEPING **  And  i think  she  wants  in the  ear !  Cause  every  time  i  try  for  her  mouth  she  turns  her  head !  :biggrin:
> *


fuck your nuttz man lolololololo :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 08:41 PM~8844441
> *I  already  got  a  short  white  1  !  But  my  wife  has  done  already  name  it !    I  think  she  calls  it  !    ** NOT  NOW  I'M  SLEEPING **  And  i think  she  wants  in the  ear !  Cause  every  time  i  try  for  her  mouth  she  turns  her  head !  :biggrin:
> *


Lol. damnit mini


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 21 2007, 08:41 PM~8844442
> *aawww mini i think u took over homies tread, he might be getting mad lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



not even trippin everybody koo here last thing i want is drama n shit talking going on that shit wack


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i think we need a big 6'4' 260 pound mutherfucker in there and that would be me lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: rollinoldskoo, shark_capone, cruzinlow, betoscustoms, Blue s10, base905, Minidreams Inc.

popular topic......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well If he gets to mad the Crew in blue is ready to roll throw !


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 08:46 PM~8844469
> *Well  If  he  gets  to  mad  the    Crew  in  blue  is  ready  to  roll  throw !
> 
> 
> ...



lol wat u do to the guy n the white tee? lol


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

run motherfucka run!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shark_capone_@Sep 21 2007, 08:48 PM~8844483
> *lol wat u do to the guy n the white tee? lol
> *


thats his buzz cut holmez lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 21 2007, 08:49 PM~8844495
> *thats his buzz cut holmez lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

cruzinlow... man u a funny ass dude bro!!! lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

When I frist joined LIL ! There where alot of diffenrt dudes up on here !All the 1's that i b/s with or had a good freindship base with i let them pick a homie or locster and they all got a name ! 











Alot of them aren't on anymore or barely come here ! i think it might be time to update The Homie , HOMIE list !


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 08:58 PM~8844567
> *When  I  frist  joined  LIL !  There  where  alot  of  diffenrt  dudes  up on here  !All the  1's  that  i  b/s with  or  had  a  good  freindship  base  with  i  let  them  pick  a  homie  or  locster    and  they  all  got  a  name  !
> 
> 
> ...



i guess this thread came in handy then


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shark_capone_@Sep 21 2007, 10:48 PM~8844483
> *lol wat u do to the guy n the white tee? lol
> *



We dont mess with him anymore ! There was pic of 2 two dudes in a bath tube over in off topic that looked like him ! See the way he stands also ! 


We dont do the jato shit in this click homer ! Now I know we let hearse driver stick around but is it really gay when its his own family member ? :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shark_capone_@Sep 21 2007, 08:53 PM~8844529
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> cruzinlow... man u a funny ass dude bro!!! lol
> *


why thank u mista sharky capone


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 09:02 PM~8844594
> *We  dont  mess  with  him  anymore  !  There  was  pic  of  2 two  dudes  in  a  bath  tube  over  in  off  topic    that  looked  like  him  !  See  the  way  he  stands  also !
> We  dont  do  the  jato    shit  in  this  click    homer !    Now  I  know  we  let  hearse  driver    stick  around  but    is  it  really  gay  when its  his  own  family  member  ? :biggrin:
> *


holy fuck man :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 09:02 PM~8844594
> *We  dont  mess  with  him  anymore  !  There  was  pic  of  2 two  dudes  in  a  bath  tube  over  in  off  topic    that  looked  like  him  !  See  the  way  he  stands  also !
> We  dont  do  the  jato    shit  in  this  click    homer !    Now  I  know  we  let  hearse  driver    stick  around  but    is  it  really  gay  when its  his  own  family  member  ? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
\u fukin ass man yall should be on comedy central with mencia lol


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

jajajajaja that vato candymans homie kinda looks like me lol


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck holmez i think it is u lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yo fellas I got to take care of some stuff ! i be back Laters!


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 21 2007, 09:05 PM~8844624
> *fuck holmez i think it is u lol
> *




any new locsters or am i the one with the only ones


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 09:06 PM~8844631
> *Yo  fellas    I got  to  take  care  of  some  stuff !  i be  back  Laters!
> *



bye honey be back for supper ya hear! :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shark_capone_@Sep 21 2007, 11:07 PM~8844633
> *any new locsters or am i the one with the only ones
> *



I am waiting on a release date for the HOMIE RIDERS ! That will be my newest set !


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 09:08 PM~8844639
> *I  am  waiting  on  a  release  date  for  the  HOMIE  RIDERS !  That  will  be  my  newest  set !
> *



shit bro wen they come out i seen them beto cop some ima need some too hella sick wit it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shark_capone_@Sep 21 2007, 11:09 PM~8844649
> *shit bro wen they come out i seen them beto cop some ima need some too hella sick wit it
> *



I dont Know if Beto will sale these or not ! I Think BIGGS said The'll be at his Homie Cesears Shop out in Cali !


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

well im off guys im goin home to work on my truck check out my build thread for it i need help on it thanks il be back for the advice on that thread 
late


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shark_capone_@Sep 21 2007, 11:08 PM~8844637
> *bye honey be back for supper ya hear!  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT THE HELL ??????? 


DOnt Swing that way but hit this link ! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=29416

He Loves the cock !


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 09:16 PM~8844680
> *WHAT  THE  HELL  ???????
> DOnt  Swing  that  way  but  hit  this  link !
> 
> ...



lol i was kidding bro but he looks FIRME!!!!!! LOL JK JK JK HAHA


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2007, 08:38 PM~8844412
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Wheres the mullet? :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 08:14 PM~8844668
> *I  dont    Know  if  Beto  will  sale  these  or  not !    I  Think  BIGGS    said  The'll  be  at  his  Homie  Cesears  Shop  out in  Cali !
> *


IF CEASARS CARRIES THEM I'LL CARRY THEM TOO. IF NOT THEN BIGGS WILL HAVE THEM.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 21 2007, 11:37 PM~8844739
> *IF CEASARS CARRIES THEM I'LL CARRY THEM TOO. IF NOT THEN BIGGS WILL HAVE THEM.
> *



sound like the market will be covered then ! Can't wait ! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO DAVID U FORGOT TO ADD THIS FAT GUY TO YOUR HOMIES SET!


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

damn foshow beto ima be lookin out for them riderz


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 22 2007, 12:14 AM~8844937
> *YO DAVID U FORGOT TO ADD THIS FAT GUY TO YOUR HOMIES SET!
> *



Ya Mark ! i need to update these ! it seems so many come and go anymore ! We had a great group of builders with high level of building talent and a group of youngster willing to grow on LIL but they keep droppin off !


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 10:18 PM~8844971
> *Ya  Mark !  i  need  to update  these !  it  seems  so  many  come  and  go    anymore  !  We  had  a  great  group of  builders  with  high level  of  building  talent    and  a  group  of  youngster  willing  to  grow  on  LIL  but  they  keep  droppin  off !
> *



WELL IF IT HELPS IM PLANNING TO STAY ON AS LONG AS YALL STAY IN TOO


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 10:18 PM~8844971
> *Ya  Mark !  i  need  to update  these !  it  seems  so  many  come  and  go    anymore  !  We  had  a  great  group of  builders  with  high level  of  building  talent    and  a  group  of  youngster  willing  to  grow  on  LIL  but  they  keep  droppin  off !
> *



well im here for good bro i'll never leave


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *well im here for good bro i'll never leave*


X2


might take breaks every now and then for real life but ill never leave LIL


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 21 2007, 11:14 PM~8845300
> *X2
> might take breaks every now and then for real life but ill never leave LIL
> *



fo show like ur saying ride or die


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 10:18 PM~8844971
> *Ya  Mark !  i  need  to update  these !  it  seems  so  many  come  and  go    anymore  !  We  had  a  great  group of  builders  with  high level  of  building  talent    and  a  group  of  youngster  willing  to  grow  on  LIL  but  they  keep  droppin  off !
> *



your too mean you big meanie. :angry:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *fo show like ur saying ride or die*


ride or muthafuckin die


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 09:58 PM~8844567
> *When  I  frist  joined  LIL !  There  where  alot  of  diffenrt  dudes  up on here  !All the  1's  that  i  b/s with  or  had  a  good  freindship  base  with  i  let  them  pick  a  homie  or  locster    and  they  all  got  a  name  !
> 
> 
> ...


wheres me :cheesy: ill take over one :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 02:34 AM~8845407
> *wheres me  :cheesy: ill take over one  :biggrin:
> *


i never got one either.. id be the one sittin at the comp :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i guess me would have to be a little cubby stache and go tee and shaved head


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 10:18 PM~8844971
> *Ya  Mark !  i  need  to update  these !  it  seems  so  many  come  and  go    anymore  !  We  had  a  great  group of  builders  with  high level  of  building  talent    and  a  group  of  youngster  willing  to  grow  on  LIL  but  they  keep  droppin  off !
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 39 BOMBR (May 27, 2011)

Here is mine....


----------



## El Joker (Jun 5, 2011)

Old School Homies...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

My guy likes to take over the situation.


----------



## 39 BOMBR (May 27, 2011)

Wht did you do, heat them up and stretched them out???


El Joker said:


> Old School Homies...


----------



## El Joker (Jun 5, 2011)

@ 39 Bomber...slice at the ankles and insert a metal pin made from a large paper clip.
Then I used wood filler putty to fill in the extended legs , paint with Acrylic paint 
(oil base paint won't dry well). The cig on Lurch is a painted piece of wire. The wife beater
on Muscles is Acrylic paint with a decal on the front. Joker took a little more cutting and 
wire.



















James


----------



## 39 BOMBR (May 27, 2011)

They look good, thanks for the tips!!


El Joker said:


> @ 39 Bomber...slice at the ankles and insert a metal pin made from a large paper clip.
> Then I used wood filler putty to fill in the extended legs , paint with Acrylic paint
> (oil base paint won't dry well). The cig on Lurch is a painted piece of wire. The wife beater
> on Muscles is Acrylic paint with a decal on the front. Joker took a little more cutting and
> ...


----------

